

White Americans who don’t finish high school have better job prospects - known
http://qz.com/318356/white-americans-who-dont-finish-high-school-have-better-job-prospects-than-black-americans-who-went-to-college/

======
trextrex
The title should add "as compared to black americans in the same situation"

------
ninavizz
Really? Spend some time in Kentucky, rural areas anywhere, or in Flint
Michigan. It's less about finishing any level of education, and more about
supportive family access to personal development interests, and an economy you
can tap into for work on your way up.

